# swimbait bassin



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

caught this one on one of my new bluegill swimbaits. it swims very good. first lip less bait i have made. it slow sinks on the pause. these baits are very time consuming to make but they do work. this one is 4.5 inches long. caught another smaller 2 pounder on my next cast after i released this big one. going to make some 5 inch shads next.


----------



## JOE B (Nov 3, 2009)

Gotta feel great catchin fish on your own bait. Nice work Fox


----------



## OHBassCrazy (May 10, 2010)

Swimbaits rule! When you know there are big boys around, swim baits can be exciting..I started using swim baits for bass in the early 90s when Castic baits made their first bluegill in their garage and I've been "hooked" ever since! I've caught numerous nice bass all over Ohio using swim baits! 

Its awesome you made your own...I've never attempted that..but your bait looks quite amazing - great job!


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

It definitely adds a lot to the catch when you're doing it on something you made with your hands. Nice fish!

What did you use for the fins on the swim bait?


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

you make them i will be more then glad to test them out for you dang that look great


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

that swimbait looks awesome, you have some serious skill in making tackle!


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

thanks to you all for your coments! i use paint brushes for the fins and tail. i use pvc board to make the bait. pvc works better on these baits because you dont have to seal the joints. the pvc board is water proof


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Nice bass and great looking bait.


----------



## ZEBRACON1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Nice bait.... nice bass.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Sweet bait and nice bass on it as well.


----------

